# The Raid and The Raid 2



## Kosdu (May 30, 2015)

So these are kinda favorites for the folks in my silat class, a couple of badass indonesian action films that you can actually find on YouTube.

What's interesting is the different approach taken:

In the first movie, all people playing officers had to essentially get schooled on it by their version of the navy seals, and the skilled fighters in the movies are actually skilled fighters who had to hollywood some of their stuff up just to make the fights longer and flashier.

They are also a bit brutal at times.

https://youtu.be/8fS1BzJ4MAU
the first one, full length

the second one I can't seem to find, but I'll post fight scene compilations:

https://youtu.be/4fps6xgInJ4
https://youtu.be/JkEEGidt9GY


It has to do with my hobby, a bit, and it's really good action


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 31, 2015)

My dad has both films on Blu-Ray. I love how the second one involves more character development while still managing to be just as brutal as the first.


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jun 15, 2015)

Do you practice pencak silat? Always seemed like a very complex and interesting martial art. I'm curious to know your thoughts on it. I've always stuck with Krav maga and  wing chun. Anyways, in the movie, I loved the 2v1 fight scene with the hammer girl and baseball bat guy.


----------

